# Playing Accordingly



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## NancyNGA

I like the accordion better than bagpipes.   layful:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aunt Bea

Strip Polka!!!


----------



## Meanderer

*Accordian to the Cows.....very Mooooooving Music!*


----------



## NancyNGA

Russian way of playing accordion


----------



## Aunt Bea

Meanderer said:


>



Party til the cows come home!!!


----------



## NancyNGA

Well not all cows seem to like it.


----------



## SeaBreeze

:lol:  Maybe it was her singing Nancy!


----------



## jujube

Q: What is the difference between an Uzi and an accordion?
 A: The Uzi stops after 20 rounds.

 Q: Why does everyone hate an accordion right off?
 A: Saves time.

 Q: How do you get a million dollars?
 A: Start off with 2 million and buy an accordion store.

 Q: What's the range of an accordion?
 A: Twenty yards if you've got a good arm!

 Q:  What's a gentleman?
 A: Somebody who knows how to play the accordion, but doesn't.

 Q: What's the difference between an accordion and an onion? 
 A: People cry when you chop up an onion.

 Marriage is like playing the accordion. It looks easy until you try it.

 Q: What's the difference between an accordion player and a terrorist?
 A: Terrorists have sympathizers.

 Q: What's the difference between an accordion and a concertina?
 A: The accordion takes longer to burn.

 Q: How do you protect a valuable instrument?
 A: Hide it in an accordion case.

 Q: What do you call a cow that plays the accordion?
 A: A moo-sician

 Q: What do you call an accordion player without a girlfriend? 
 A: Homeless

 Q: What's the difference between an accordion and a macaw? 
 A: One is loud, obnoxious and noisy; the other is a bird.

  Q: What's an accordion good for?
 A: Learning how to fold a map.

 Q: What do you call twenty accordions at the bottom of the ocean? 
 A: A good start. 

 Q: What is the perfect weight for an accordion player?
 A: 3 and a half pounds including the urn.

 Q: Why do musicians leave their accordions on the dashboard?
 A: So they can park in handicap spaces.

 Q: What do you call a successful accordion player?
 A: A guy whose wife has 2 jobs.

  A: The garbage gets taken out once a week.

 Q: What's the definition of an optimist?
 A: An accordion player with a mortgage.

 Q: What's the difference between a chainsaw and an accordion?
 A: A chainsaw can be tuned.

  Q: What's the difference between an accordion and a trampoline?
 A: You take your shoes off before you jump on a trampoline.

 A fellow leaves his accordion in his car and leaves it unlocked. 
 He is two blocks away when he realises this and runs back to lock his car. 
 When he gets back to his car he finds three more accordions in it!

 A group of terrorists hijacked a plane full of accordion players. They called ground control with a list of demands.
 Then they told the negotiator if their demands aren't met they will release one accordion player an hour.


----------



## Meanderer

Movie Themes on Accordions!


----------



## hauntedtexan




----------



## Meanderer

Thanks for weird Al, hauntedtexan, and for inspiring the title of this thread....from the tail end of your signature!nthego:


----------



## Meanderer

[FONT=&quot]Bridal March - For Tunna & Hao's Wedding - 
[/FONT]


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose

I loved the guy's facial expressions as he played the Star Wars theme!


----------



## Wintermint

I have a very romantic attachment to French accordion music. I go to France regularly for holidays and fantasise about driving down sunny dappled lanes in a Citroen 2CV in the 1950s. You can do that even today - the dappled lanes that is! Ages ago, when cassette tape was still around I put together a playlist and as soon as we got off the ferry clicked it on and revelled in the fantasy of a France I love to this day, but maybe never existed. Here's a tune I recorded.


----------



## Meanderer

Bea, I love your musical mouse......squeeze-box....or cheese-box?


----------



## Meanderer

Dream on...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

...whole lot of squeakin' goin' on!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Plan to squeeze in World Accordion Day, May 6th!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Billie Jean - Michael Jackson (Accordion Cover) Douglas Borsatti


----------



## Meanderer

*Black Crow Polka*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Actually.....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## HiDesertHal

Ahhh yes...the Stomach Steinway!  

HDH


----------



## Meanderer

Honda Accord-ion





No, really— it’s a genuine accordion! When pulled and squeezed, it plays lederhosen-worthy music!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

[FONT=&quot]Sheryl Crow - "Are You Strong Enough To Be My Man" - acoustic, accordion, 1995[/FONT]


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Yippee....


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Wishing all, a BIG Happy Birthday!


----------



## NancyNGA

"It's great, except every time I accelerate or brake I hear an accordion play".






A camper prototype made in 1960 by the German company Fahti Fahrzeugbau, which was in business from 1957 until 1969. The accordion part was used for beds.


----------



## HiDesertHal

The National Anthem for all Accordionists is "Lady of Spain", introduced on National TV by Dick Contino.

HDH


----------



## Granny B.

Italian accordion dance music


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

HiDesertHal said:


> The National Anthem for all Accordionists is "Lady of Spain", introduced on National TV by Dick Contino.
> 
> HDH


And I think that song is the main reason why I don't care much for accordions.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

The Star-Spangled Banner


----------



## NancyNGA

Recognize this man?


----------



## Meanderer

Wild guess....Walter Brennan?


NancyNGA said:


> Recognize this man?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Falcon

We called them  "Stomach Steinways".

Too many buttons for my  taste.


----------



## RadishRose

I agree, Walter Brennan.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Wild guess....Walter Brennan?





RadishRose said:


> I agree, Walter Brennan.


Bingo!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## HiDesertHal

That's either Jimmy Stewart or it isn't. 

But I* know* it's not Pete Jolly or Art Van Damme or Myron Floren or Lawrence Welk.....

Nancy...are *you* an accordionist?

HDH


----------



## NancyNGA

HiDesertHal said:


> That's either Jimmy Stewart or it isn't.
> 
> But I* know* it's not Pete Jolly or Art Van Damme or Myron Floren or Lawrence Welk.....
> 
> Nancy...are *you* an accordionist?
> 
> 
> HDH



Nope.  Looks too complicated for me, Hal.  Are you?

 And yes, that's Jimmy Stewart.


----------



## HiDesertHal

No, but I may pick up a Concertina and add it to these instruments which I have not mastered, but can play them adequately.....

The Piano gives me the most satisfying results.

HDH


----------



## NancyNGA

HiDesertHal said:


> No, but I may pick up a Concertina and add it to these instruments which I have not mastered, but can play them adequately.....
> 
> HDH


Hal, what is that instrument at the bottom with the piano keys?  I've never seen that before.


----------



## HiDesertHal

Nancy, that's a Melodica. 

You play it like any other keyboard, but you provide the wind by blowing through it.

It sounds exactly like an Accordion or a Chromatic Concertina.

HDH


----------



## Meanderer

Dutch Maid Waltz - Beautiful Accordion Music


----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]Scottish Accordion tune - Margaret's Waltz[/h]


----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]The Queen of Accordion[/h]


----------



## Falcon

I can see/why/hear  the  accordion  has such a bad name.


----------



## NancyNGA

Falcon said:


> I can see/why/hear  the  accordion  has such a bad name.


:lol: 
I've thought about this.  The problem might be that the accordion isn't designed well to be a solo instrument, imo.  Like the tuba.  Better as part of an ensemble.  In fact I like a harmonica, and sometimes it's difficult to tell the difference, but harmonicas are rarely used as solo instruments.


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> :lol:
> I've thought about this.  The problem might be that the accordion isn't designed well to be a solo instrument, imo.  Like the tuba.  Better as part of an ensemble.  In fact I like a harmonica, and sometimes it's difficult to tell the difference, but harmonicas are rarely used as solo instruments.



That's true, Nancy.  There are also those, who find it easier to make fun of them.

"The Bulgarian accordionist in the video,was marvelous.  With a simple old accordion.So authentic. I'm still amazed every time I see her playing, she plays with pleasure and enthusiasm a little Balkan spice in Buchannan St Glasgow".


----------



## Meanderer

*Revolutionizing the accordion | Cory Pesaturo*

"This talk was given at a local TEDx event, produced independently of the TED Conferences. How does Daft Punk sound on an accordion"? 


"Cory Pesaturo's performance will surprise and delight, tracing the history of the accordion in America--including it's downfall in popularity in the 1960's until today--and what he's doing to reinvent the instrument (hint: LED lights are involved). Get ready for an entirely new perspective on the accordion as various styles of music are skillfully performed on this distinctive instrument".


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> *The Queen of Accordion*



I like that kind of Olde Europe sound.


----------



## Meanderer

Classic Cowboy Songs And The Accordion


----------



## NancyNGA

Hey, this solo is not bad.  Not bad at all.   

Andrea Bernardini  - Nola






Compare to Myron Floren with an orchestra accompaniment (and slower), 1956.


----------



## Meanderer

Living in a accordion cabin in Sweden


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

COOL WALTZ jazz Grzanna


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Living in a accordion cabin in Sweden


Reminds me of a turtle (0:40-0:52), or a brown tomato worm.


----------



## IKE

Every time I hear the word 'accordion' I automatically think of Myron Floren on the old Lawrence Welk 
Show.
My parents would never miss the show but I didn't care for it unless Jo Ann Castle was playing the piano......I liked to hear her when she played fast and furious 'honky tonk & ragtime' music.


----------



## Meanderer

I always enjoyed those shows too Ike, but they have run there course and are no longer on PBS.  I always wondered if Glenn Miller had lived, and found his way into TV, he might've knocked Larry Welk out of the game.??  They were born about a year apart.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

_Home Sweet Home_ - Normal Rockwell


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Classic Cowboy Songs And The Accordion



OMG, The William Tell Overture!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

2015




"The Michigan Accordion Society in partnership with Villa Penna Wins 1st place for best Float Theme at the 2015 Michigan Columbus Day Parade in DownTown Mt. Clemens, Michigan. This was a big honor as over 40 floats participated in this year's parade. MAS President Joe Recchia said: “Our float received so many compliments and we were told that people really enjoyed our spirit, music and float design and was so unique and well received that we were asked by other community parade organizers to bring our float and accordionists to other events throughout Michigan”.







"The float featured over 20 float participants and 14 accordionists along with a wonderful display at a food and wine table that was integrated in the front of the float called “The Taste of Italy”. The float was named “Santa Maria” after Christopher Columbus's ship".​


----------



## Meanderer

"An unsuspecting man finds an abandoned accordion case and unwittingly unleashes a deadly force".


----------



## Meanderer

_*Blueberry Hill*_ - Accordion Duet


----------



## NancyNGA

1137 accordion players.  Slovenia.


----------



## Pappy

Hey Ike. This ones for you.....


----------



## Pappy

And now, back to our regularity scheduled thread...


----------



## Meanderer

( Accordion )Abstraction (*_*)Heyyy!! Accordion JAaaa!!


----------



## Meanderer

_Rock & Roll Accordion!_


----------



## Meanderer

June 1953


----------



## Meanderer

Bruce Springsteen & The Sessions Band, Pay Me (& Erie Canal)


----------



## Meanderer

Bridal March - For Tunna & Hao's Wedding


----------



## Meanderer

ACCORDION POTATOES WITH GARLIC


----------



## oldman




----------



## Meanderer

A few minutes with ... a lifelong accordion salesman




In this photo, 3-year-old John Castiglione sits in front of his father's original store at Gratiot and Harper on Detroit's east side. Castiglione, now 78, still sells accordions, now from a modern building in Warren. (Photo: John Castiglione, family photo)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Noted Accordion Players




Clint Eastwood in Escape from Alcatraz (1979). Clilnt takes up the accordion so he can use the case to hide the tunnel he is digging for his escape.


----------



## Meanderer

Santa Plays The Accordion
Santa composes a song and plays it on the accordion for the hostess of a Christmas Party.


----------



## Meanderer

Valentino - King of The Music - Cowboy Medley.


----------



## Meanderer

Here's a song dedicated to the memory of our friend Irene!


----------



## Meanderer

David Munnelly Duo - Walnut Valley Folk Festival 2013


----------



## Meanderer

That's All Folks!





looney tunes accordion happy new year


----------



## Meanderer

_Accordions in YOUR FUTURE!_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

The Lovers Waltz and The Little Goldfinch Waltz. Accordion solo


----------



## Meanderer

? ? ? Irish Traditional Music ? ? ? ~ Damien Mullane on the Button Accordion


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

[Accordion]Pirates of the Caribbean - He's a Pirate


----------



## Meanderer

How to Build a Robotic Accordion in No Time: Sound Builders


----------



## Meanderer

Under Paris Skies


----------



## Meanderer

That's his dad, with the Paolo Soprani "big box" beside him


----------



## Meanderer

_*O Canada --- on the button accordion*_


----------



## Meanderer

"There are a few lines from the oft-covered song "México Americano" that sum up the experience of millions of folks in the U.S. and have always seemed to me to be the ultimate expression of patriotism":

_Por mi madre soy Mexicano. (From my mother I am Mexican.)

Por destino soy Americano. (By destiny I am American.)_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Monkey Business -  London, 1890


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

looney tunes accordion happy new year


----------



## Meanderer

Happy Ground Hog Day!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Latin Accordion Music


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Falcon

Oh  BOY,   "Stomach Steinways"  !!!     Y
                                                            A

                                                                Y


----------



## Meanderer

Antonio Vivaldi - STORM (Bandura & Button Accordion Cover) Four Seasons - Summer


----------



## Ferocious

*La Vie En Rose - Mantovani and his Orchestra*

Accordions feature a lot in this man's lovely music, I hope you approve.....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Mexican Hat Dance accordion.  Jarabe Tapatio acordeon.


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Mexican Hat Dance accordion.  Jarabe Tapatio acordeon.


He's pretty good!


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> He's pretty good!


He is pushing the envelope!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Encore post, courtesy of @Pink Biz


----------



## Meanderer

Christmas Medley for Accordion​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Accordion Kat


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Under Paris Skies - Betty Fisher - Accordion​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Wagon Train Rolling West - Saddle Pals​
Suttter Creek Theatre 12_21_13 - Faux Renwah + Sourdough Slim + Saddle Pals--great show in a great, historic theatre in the heart of the mother lode!


----------



## lia




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Take a ride with Jay Leno and "Weird Al" Yankovic in the car that sparked one of his first songs!


----------



## Flarbalard




----------



## Meanderer

Duilio Barnabe 1914-1961
Accordion Player


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## JonSR77

Ok, Accordion Joke #23,178

A guy goes to the mall.

He has an accordion in the back seat of his car.

He goes into the mall, looks in a couple of stores, buys a few things.

All of a sudden, he realized that he left his back door open on his car.

Fearing the worst, he ran back to his car, only to discover that someone had put another accordion in his back seat.


----------



## Meanderer

Courtesy of @Pink Biz


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Alligatorob

Another Zydeco


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Wedding March accordion


----------



## Pinky

Alligatorob said:


> Another Zydeco


@Alligatorob 
Nice! I'm a Clifton Chenier fan


----------



## Alligatorob

Pinky said:


> Clifton Chenier


Saw  him live once, long time ago.  Great musician!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

An Accordion Song for Thanksgiving

Count Your Blessings
Lyrics


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------

